# Splicing ArborPlex? - Sherrill



## SuperDIYer (Jan 5, 2007)

All great and knowing gods of climbing trees: Samson says that Arborplex is unspliceable, so whats the story with Sherrill's G-Splice ends on arborplex?

Item# 15433GS

Is this just epoxied (glued) and then shrink-wrapped? Is this endorsed / safe? Would it be better with a thimble in there?

Thanks
jtz


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 5, 2007)

*g-splice has its place*

is a very strong way 2 splice any rope it has been out 4 a few years but its new 2 sherrill. like most things in this tree world it has its purpose. i find the g splice very bulky and it also is more exposed than say a buried splice. i think there is many more better options in rope climbing than using arb-plx and blue-stk. the g-splice is good because it opens up a hole new bucket of ideas and is very strong and cheap and easy to do. i stoped using 16 strand 4 climbing and now use double braid its much more user friendly. dbl braid is much easier to splice and is thinner with less weight. i cant stand arb-plx it feels like plastic and reminds me of anchor line or some sort of cheap boat rope. i dont know why they use fishing line in the construction of that crap. i find it sucks 4 ting knots has Major stretch and is stiff and hard. i think its not much better then the old Manila stuff except its stronger and more resistant to chems and light. it still has its place because its abillty to resist water and midew and is good 2 use in wet conditions and is resiliant 2 rot and mold caused by water. it is also the cheapest price tree climbing line on the market at $62 4 a 120ft hank


----------



## woodchux (Jan 5, 2007)

(WLL) said:


> it is also the cheapest price tree climbing line on the market at $62 4 a 120ft hank



Forestry Pro can be found for $59 for 120'. I feel that it is superior to the arborplex. Arbormaster on the other hand..... Now that's an awsome rope.


----------



## Climb020 (Jan 5, 2007)

The g-splice is not a splice in the traditional sence. In splicing you always bury the tail but the g-splice is stiched together with the scrink tubing to protect it.


----------



## moray (Jan 5, 2007)

woodchux said:


> Forestry Pro can be found for $59 for 120'. I feel that it is superior to the arborplex. Arbormaster on the other hand..... Now that's an awsome rope.



I sure agree that Arbormaster is great rope. Noticeably heavier than the 11mm stuff, but the great handling makes it worth it. But I could do two splices in double braid in less time than one would take in Arbormaster.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 6, 2007)

i dunno, i LOVE my arborplex for climbing. Ties knots well, not getting any (very very minimal) stretch.

just my experience, your milage might vary


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 10, 2007)

020 said:


> The g-splice is not a splice in the traditional sence. In splicing you always bury the tail but the g-splice is stiched together


A 'spliced eye' is very specifically, as Climb 020 points out, where the rope is fashioned through itself to create the desired product. If it does not weave through itself, it is not a splice.

There are a number of ways to fashion an eye on the end of a rope. Stitching is one way. Petzl has been doing a lanyard, their version of what we call a flipline, for years. Here's a link to that. 

If you have an eye on the end of your rope and it is not a _spliced eye_, it is called an eye termination. Swagging is another way, more common on wire rope, though. There are other lesser known, but equally effective methods of creating an eye termination.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 28, 2007)

anybody got a diagram of a G-splice? (or more correctly: a G-Termination)


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's a short video from Petzl. The video is about proper rope inspection.
The sewn eye termination is shown pretty clearly about midstream of the vid, in the section "Condition of protective components and stitching"

Click here to check that out. Give it a few seconds, it's a download thing.


----------

